# Finish Line Teflon Plus vs. Tri Flow



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

I typically use Finish line, however, my LBS ran out. So I picked up some Tri Flow until I can come up with the other. How do they compare?


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

matanza said:


> I typically use Finish line, however, my LBS ran out. So I picked up some Tri Flow until I can come up with the other. How do they compare?


FinishLine is a dry lube where as the TriFlow is a wet one. So, with the TriFlow expect to pick up a more grime.


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

*Not the whole story...*



Jett said:


> FinishLine is a dry lube where as the TriFlow is a wet one. So, with the TriFlow expect to pick up a more grime.


Finish line makes a dry _formula_ of their teflon-fortified lube which is best suited for dry conditions due to its thinner consistency. They also make a thicker wet-conditions formula. Their exact recipe is a trade-secret (of course), but I believe the dry formula uses more teflon than petroleum oil, which allows it to be more penetrating (and consequently washes off more quickly). Tri-flow makes a few different types of lube. If the OP, picked up the kind in the black bottle, then that is pretty much straight-up teflon lube. Despite their marketing claims, straight teflon sucks for chains IME because it is too thin in consistency and leaves an oily mess (and also loves to pick up road debris). They also make some peraffin wax (sp?) fortified teflon lube in a grey/black bottle that is probably much better for chains (haven't tried it myself) and is probably similar to White Lightning. It will probably need more frequent applications than the Finish Line wet formula (White Lightning is that way, washes off more easily). In short:

-Triflow in black bottle: good for lubing pivots, rusty joints, cables, etc.; bad for chains.

-Triflow in grey bottle: probably fine for chains, likely similar to White Lightning.

-Finish Line w/ red cap (dry formula): great on chains if you don't ride through too much rain, pentrates to rollers well.

-Finish Line w/ green cap (wet formula): excellent on chains, especially in wet weather. Most robust of all of these lubes. My personal recommendation.


----------



## rodetoruin (Feb 8, 2004)

matanza said:


> I typically use Finish line, however, my LBS ran out. So I picked up some Tri Flow until I can come up with the other. How do they compare?



When you use Tri Flow, you leave the road cleaner when you ride.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

*Thanks for the run down on the different types*



Anti-gravity said:


> -Finish Line w/ green cap (wet formula): excellent on chains, especially in wet weather. Most robust of all of these lubes. My personal recommendation.


I live in Mexico and it typically is very dry and dusty 8-9 months out of the year. I use the DRY Finish Line and really like it. 

How much more gunk does the wet formula attract than the dry? I can get the wet right now but not the dry like I am accustomed.


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

*The wet formula still works pretty well*



matanza said:


> I live in Mexico and it typically is very dry and dusty 8-9 months out of the year. I use the DRY Finish Line and really like it.
> 
> How much more gunk does the wet formula attract than the dry? I can get the wet right now but not the dry like I am accustomed.


It's a little stickier, so it attracts dust more so than the dry formula. Just make sure you clean off any dust and grit from the exterior of the chain before relubing so that the lube doesn't carry it into the rollers of the chain. Overall, I'd say the wet formula is a little better all around; for only dry conditions, the dry formula is the way to go.


----------

